

A Photo App That Teaches You to Be More Perceptive - Disselkoen
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/a-photo-app-that-teaches-you-to-be-more-perceptive/

======
peter_l_downs
About a year and a half ago I bought a DSLR camera [0] in order to A) get
started with "serious" photography, and B) give me a good excuse to visit cool
places places I hadn't been before. I'm still not great at taking photos but
my favorite unexpected benefit of buying a camera has been looking at things
in a totally new way. Now, when I walk around, I find myself noticing
interesting compositions and scenes in the world around me. This app looks
like a great way to improve my composition skills and explore my surroundings!
I only wish it existed on Android.

[0] you don't need to do this by the way – most phone's cameras are now good
enough to take great shots, and are much more convenient to carry around than
a big clunky DSLR. Here's a great gallery of photos taken only with iPhones:
[http://www.ippawards.com/?project=2014-winners](http://www.ippawards.com/?project=2014-winners)

